# SAFE Sisal Rope and Twine for Toymaking!



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello all,

I e-mailed Canada Cordage Inc. to ask whether or not their products below are treated with creosol, specifying that I intend to use them to make toys for my cockatiel. I just received an e-mail back from a distribution manager confirming they are NOT treated with any chemicals.

1) Sisal Rope #127130 (1/4 in. x 50 ft, or 6mm x 15 m)
2) Sisal Twine 121005 (53m)

They can be purchased at Home Hardware (if it is available in your community).

Yeahhhhh!!!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

do they say Natural, or 100% natural?

if not its not safe what so ever

if it is natural it'll smell like dirt 

if it smells at all like gasoline, motor oil, or like it should be in a Garage Do NOT use it


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

The sisal rope indicates "100% sisal-biodegradable. The sisal twine does not indicate anything. They both don't really smell like anything at all...


----------

